# Chicken Tatsuta Age



## JustJoel (Apr 30, 2018)

This is the new hit at our house, although it’s not, of course, new. It may change the way you think about fried chicken, though!

There isn’t even really a recipe. You just trim the fat from boneless skinless chicken thighs and cut them into bite size pieces. Marinate the pieces in equal parts of soy sauce, mirin, and sake for at least two hours, up to overnight. Blot the pieces dry with a paper towel and coat with potato or corn starch. Fry in about 2” of peanut or canola oil heated to 350°F, using tongs to turn the pieces several times (not necessary if you’re using a deep fryer). Remove to a rack lined with paper towels to drain. I like to squirt a little Kewpie mayo on top and sprinkle a little soy sauce.

Don’t know why, but as long as you’re careful storing it, the potato starch seems to keep its crispness, so it’s great for potlucks and picnics.


----------

